# Urban Postcard Exchange - Summer 2014



## killer b (Jun 5, 2014)

Practically an institution now I guess. Your opportunity to receive something other than bills in the post, the urban postcard exchange, as detailed here, here and here. and now here returns for 2014. rules below!


PM me your address (name optional, i'll give you an appropriate name if you don't want to)
paint a postcard (or apply whatever artistic method to it you like, we aren't fussy)
receive an address of a random urbanite from me
send your postcard
receive a lovely postcard from someone else
post a pic of it here.
As ever, this relies on both the diligence of posters and the reliability of the royal mail (or national postal service of the country you're in) to work, both of which have let us down in the past... I won't be chasing anyone up, but will have some spares to send out to anyone who doesn't get one (if anyone want to do extras to help out with this, then please send them to me and I'll distribute).

Someone suggest a closing date?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2014)

send by 7th July?


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2014)

sounds reasonable. And PM me by midsummer if you want to be in.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 6, 2014)

We are moving house so I don't think we can play this time


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll have a go again - will pm you killer b


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 6, 2014)

i'm in  will you still do forwarding for us awkward types who'd rather not give out our addresses?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 6, 2014)

In! I got two and sent one that didn't turn up last time


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> i'm in  will you still do forwarding for us awkward types who'd rather not give out our addresses?


 yes.


----------



## spirals (Jun 6, 2014)

Me! I've sent two and have yet to get one back but I live in hope


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)

this could be your year spirals.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh yay, looking forward to this, also saw specific blank art postcards for water colours in my local art shop.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)

great. keep bumping the thread btw, make sure everyone sees it - it's more fun with lots of us.


----------



## treefrog (Jun 6, 2014)

Ooh, ooh, memememe!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 6, 2014)

Greebo said:


> send by 7th July?





killer b said:


> sounds reasonable. And PM me by midsummer if you want to be in.



To confirm - PM by when? _Send_ by 7 July?


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)

pm by the 21st, send by 7th.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)

excellent. keep 'em coming people.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm in. I have sent four, had two reach destination and received one.


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2014)

In.

Not 100% sure of my stats but I've still got one on my fridge from last time.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)

I've kept all of mine, although they aren't all on display. I may change that.


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2014)

I moved house so I think one or two may have gone. Still got your bottle of beer, though.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Me76 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm trying to decide whether to give my home address or work. 

At work we are in a building with about 100 companies and part is sorted by the main  reception girls. 

At home post comes through our door but we have a massive pile of junk mail behind the door that a weeny post card could get lost in. 

I have time to debate with myself before a decision needs to be made. Luckily.


----------



## Manter (Jun 6, 2014)

Oooh, I'm in. I've sent one in the past and not got one back <<sob>>


----------



## albionism (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## foamy (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd like to be in again if I'm not still banned from failing to send the last one?!


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2014)

what was your excuse?


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 7, 2014)

I really like this idea but I am one of those kids that grew up thinking they were crap at 'art' (because I was, I can barely write tbf).

I think I'd like to have a go


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2014)

have a go.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 7, 2014)

ok


----------



## foamy (Jun 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> what was your excuse?


Being crap  To be fair though I just haven't done it yet... I so think of it often and may send last rounds card as well as this rounds card


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2014)

Manter still needs one.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2014)

(no ban btw. but you better send it this time.  )


----------



## albionism (Jun 7, 2014)

Red Cat  yes, have a go


----------



## idumea (Jun 7, 2014)

yes i'm in


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Count me in too Red Cat


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm like Red Cat, but I'll have a go.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 7, 2014)

in like Flynn


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2014)

15 so far.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 10, 2014)

In (as killer b already knows).


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2014)

What a great idea. I had no idea this was a thing  I'm up for it.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd like to have a go, but please can I have someone who can stick to the closing date?  

I have sold my house and may not have an address at all by mid July!


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah, no problem.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2014)

Do I need to PM my addy again killer b ?


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2014)

please yes. it saves having to root through the files.


----------



## spirals (Jun 10, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I'd like to have a go, but please can I have someone who can stick to the closing date?
> 
> I have sold my house and may not have an address at all by mid July!



I forgot to add that too! Hopefully moving by mid July as well


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 10, 2014)

Oooh can I play?


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2014)

no.















(yes)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2014)

Can I be late to this, by arrangement? I'm moving on 28/6


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2014)

yes.


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2014)

(but remind me in your email x)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm in, I could do with some smile-making post.

(I'm also shite at art)


----------



## Oula (Jun 10, 2014)

This sounds great. I'm in.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 10, 2014)

killer b said:


> no. [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2014)

We're up to 19. 

I have noticed some people have said they're in, but failed to pm me. I'd like to remind you that the pm-ing is an important part of the process, without which I'm afraid you'll be left postcardless. I wouldn't want that.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm still trying to work out whether work or home address is best.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 14, 2014)

Me me me. I have pmed. What are the dates again?


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2014)

killer b said:


> pm by the 21st, send by 7th.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 15, 2014)

does that mean you'll send us our addressees after the 21st? 
I'm raring to go this time! Think I'll start today


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2014)

yep, probably sometime on the 22nd. I'd suggest everyone get started though, there's no need to wait until you have an address.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> <snip> I'm raring to go this time! Think I'll start today


Then do it, while you've got the time and inclination.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 15, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Then do it, while you've got the time and inclination.



um...ok, I will 

I said I was going to start today because I'm planning on starting today  not sure why nobody believes me 
it's still early here (I actually haven't gotten up yet)


----------



## 8115 (Jun 15, 2014)

I need the address, I can't work without _vibes._


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2014)

8115 said:


> I need the address, I can't work without _vibes._



I feel the same interestingly


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2014)

I think most people work better to a deadline?


----------



## albionism (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine is ready already


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't start until I know where it's going.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2014)

only a couple more days before the deadline lovelies!


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

killer b said:


> only a couple more days before the deadline lovelies!


The telling you deadline? Or the making deadline?


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2014)

The telling me deadline. Sorry!


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2014)

<<breathes>>


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2014)

any last minute sign up's? Deadline for getting your address to me is MIDNIGHT TONIGHT

(or really sometime tomorrow...)


----------



## blairsh (Jun 21, 2014)

I would be in but i am rubbish. I approve highly though and look forward to having a neb at the results


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2014)

blairsh said:


> I would be in but i am rubbish. I approve highly though and look forward to having a neb at the results


Being rubbish by your own standards is allowed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2014)

Ive been inspired by heinous seamus 's fishy picture on the "2014 art thread" to try my hand at an intaglio print of some sort!


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 23, 2014)

Impressed that I managed to inspire you to do something I've never done myself


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2014)

right, sorry loves - I'm doing this tonight. starting in 10 minutes if there's any last minute entries...


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2014)

OK - all 28 (!) of you should have your target address - PM me if I've missed you, or if I gave you the same as last time or something and we'll sort something out.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 23, 2014)

i'm still in for this but my timing might be awry, soz, it's not the easiest time for me right now. i do want to stay in though cos it should help me keep on track for an exhibition i want to enter.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 23, 2014)

killer b said:


> OK - all 28 (!) of you should have your target address - PM me if I've missed you, or if I gave you the same as last time or something and we'll sort something out.


If you are needing one more posted send me an address -  due to moving house I can't receive one easily this time.


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2014)

that's ok lovely. x


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2014)

that was at bob - yes that will be very handy no doubt wiskey - I'll get an address to you at some point.


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2014)

Deadline is 7th of July by the way everyone! I'd also suggest photographing your work before posting in case it gets lost in the post or you send it to some waster. 

Also, keep the thread bumped. And post a pic of what you get when you get it.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump.

I started mine yesterday - hoping the idea will look ok


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2014)

Got mine ready to post.  Someone's gonna get a treat haha......


----------



## 8115 (Jun 30, 2014)

Phew. I saw the bump and I'd forgotten about it and thought deadline day was today or something.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, I forgot. Can I join for round 2?


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2014)

fire me your address, we can sort something out x


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2014)

Finished mine, took a photo, and am posting it today.  Here's hoping it'll get there.

BTW I started one or two earlier, but they didn't work out.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2014)

The bloke at the post office was very apologetic about the price of a stamp, I'm not sure why; it's a lot cheaper than trying to deliver the postcard in person would be.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 1, 2014)

Mine is on it's way too.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2014)

oh I wish I hadn't joined in, I've had a very stressful week at work and now I have only a few hours and I don't know what to do. I am crap at this (arty tings). Oh why have I done this to myself? Aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2014)

I got a child to do mine last time RC.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2014)

Am working on mine today, will post in the morning!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> I got a child to do mine last time RC.



I was thinking mine will look like a child's...so that's certainly an option 

ETA: Actually, that's not fair on children, especially your Martha who draws much better than I do!


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2014)

you don't have to draw or paint it - collage or suchlike is just as welcome.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok *deep breath*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> I was thinking mine will look like a child's...so that's certainly an option  <snip>


Naive art* FTW

When he started out (very young), Picasso was able to draw like Raphael and he spent years working out how to simplify images back to something which was just about recognisable but not very representational.

*and every other kind.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> I got a child to do mine last time RC.


And it was still welcome because it was neither a bill, nor bad news.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 6, 2014)

Has no one received any post cards yet?	Thought there might be some posted by now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2014)

I have just inked up the impromptu intaglio plate (a sheet of perspex into with I scratched my design with various sharp things), wiped it off so the ink was only in the scratches, and am now attempting to emulate the pressure of an intaglio press via the medium of heavy books and a large clamp.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2014)

I have just sharpened my felt tip pen....


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 6, 2014)

I sent mine ages ago.  

Is there a rule that you can't post it on urban until 7th?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 6, 2014)

Urgh. I have no inspiration. Is the deadline tomorrow?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 6, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I sent mine ages ago.



Me too.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2014)

Stupid question: Do I send as I would a postcard? Or do I put it in an envelope?


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 6, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Me too.



.....and me, sent a few days ago.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2014)

Mine is drying on the kitchen table and will be posted tomorrow  Promise!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 6, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> Stupid question: Do I send as I would a postcard? Or do I put it in an envelope?



I sent mine as a postcard.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2014)

Mine will require an envelope


----------



## clicker (Jul 6, 2014)

I recieved this stunning masterpiece  thank you so much... however it has made me feel totally inadequate now . I shall explore my inadequacies tonight and post 1 in the morning.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 6, 2014)

clicker said:


> View attachment 57058
> 
> I recieved this stunning masterpiece  thank you so much... however it has made me feel totally inadequate now . I shall explore my inadequacies tonight and post 1 in the morning.


That is lovely.  The person that received mine was sadly disappointed I fear.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I sent mine ages ago.
> 
> Is there a rule that you can't post it on urban until 7th?


No, the posting deadline was/is the 7th.  To be aimed at.  

Not a reason to give up if you really can't do anything before then.

FWIW I sent mine earlier this week but don't expect it to arrive before the end of the coming week.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> Stupid question: Do I send as I would a postcard? Or do I put it in an envelope?


Part of the art thing is that you take a chance on somebody in the postal system liking it too much, or where the postmark ends up, so send it without an envelope if you possibly can.

OTOH if you believe that it really needs an envelope, use one.  And photograph first, if at all possible, just in case it doesn't arrive.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Part of the art thing is that you take a chance on somebody in the postal system liking it too much, or where the postmark ends up, so send it without an envelope if you possibly can.
> 
> OTOH if you believe that it really needs an envelope, use one.  And photograph first, if at all possible, just in case it doesn't arrive.



I think it's unlikely that someone will like it too much! OTOH, I have done it, so I'm a little bit pleased with myself.

Yeh shut up ye cuntface super-ego


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> <snip> I have done it, so I'm a little bit pleased with myself. <snip>


Well done you.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2014)

clicker said:


> View attachment 57058
> 
> I recieved this stunning masterpiece  thank you so much... <snip>


I think I can guess who did that, not that it matters.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I think I can guess who did that, not that it matters.



I think I know too.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2014)

My rather inadequate attempt will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 7, 2014)

Just finished mine. Quite chuffed with it, not sure the recipient will be 

Will post it tomorrow morning.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2014)

The reason I'm not hassling people is because I haven't done mine yet.  

Manana!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2014)

Will probably post VP's today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

_*Update:*_

Postcard is in a stamped, addressed envelope...not long now


----------



## treefrog (Jul 7, 2014)

Eeek will get onto this tomorrow!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

Just off to the post box now


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is on it's way, second class


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2014)

VP's card photographed and sent.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 7, 2014)

Greebo posted mine this afternoon.  It didn't come out as well as I hoped, but it came out well enough, considerng it was my first attempt at an intaglio print.
I shall now wait and see whether it provokes a comment from the recipient!


----------



## spirals (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine was sent today


----------



## 8115 (Jul 7, 2014)

Photographed and sent.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 8, 2014)

No one else got one yet then??


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 8, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> No one else got one yet then??


Not me.  Also I sent mine over a week ago,  1st class.  So,  it either didn't get there.  Or they hated it.  Probably the latter.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2014)

I've had one that I'm forwarding to someone else, so i cant post it up... Otherwise I'm sure theyll start hitting in the next few days.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2014)

Still haven't done mine!!  Sorry!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I got a BEAUTIFUL one this morning but I haven't got around to photographing it yet!

(I am packing)


----------



## foamy (Jul 8, 2014)

I received mine this morning.
Going to have to work out how to upload a photo of it as it doesn't seem to work from my iPhone.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

I failed in my sending but am off work tomorrow so will post 1st class.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not me.  Also I sent mine over a week ago,  1st class. <snip>


Didn't one of yours go missing before?


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Or they hated it.  Probably the latter.


Please don't think like this. I know it's a disappointment when cards go missing, but there's a hundred reasons why they might. We just have to let them go into the ether and hope it works I think. I try to view this fragility in the process at part of the pleasure of it (/pseuds corner)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2014)

I want to send/get one! I forgot about this! I've moved now! I'll PM killer b my address!

I'm EXCITED!


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, ok. Anyone else?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 8, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Didn't one of yours go missing before?


No. This is the first time I've been involved.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> No. This is the first time I've been involved.


Sorry - I think I muddled you up with spirals.    Did you take a photo of it before sending?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 8, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Sorry - I think I muddled you up with spirals.    Did you take a photo of it before sending?


I did.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2014)

.


----------



## spirals (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine both arrived I just didn't get one back.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 8, 2014)

I want to see pictures!!! Sort it out!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2014)

I think mine got lost  was so good the postie nicked it


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 8, 2014)

Here we go.  'Positivity' fell off when I was opening the envelope, but possibly it is a psychic card and it knew I was packing.

I love my card, thank you.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I have done mine now.  Little more than a doodle but at least it's something.  Hopefully it will get there!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2014)

(I'm glad mine got lost now  )


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 8, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> (I'm glad mine got lost now  )


Me too.  Haha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 8, 2014)

My one didn't arrive last time...it was sent to the abyss that is Leeds 

I have a question. What is the protocol for revealing who sent what etc? A couple have arrived now and no one has owned up!


----------



## spirals (Jul 8, 2014)

I think last time it was own up if you want to


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 8, 2014)

I was going to own up and then people started insisting they knew who it was from, so I thought I'd stay mysterious for a while.

Anyway, I am she of the fishes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 8, 2014)

I am the maker of the tree card. 

Most things from the garden:
Euculyptus bark.
Random leaves from a lovely plant.
Some white and blue lobellia.
Green arcylic paint.
Words from a postcard from work.
Some card and some prit stick.

I recognised the address so I hope you don't mind that I personalised the message on the back.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 8, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I am the maker of the tree card.
> I recognised the address so I hope you don't mind that I personalised the message on the back.


Had to be someone I knew and I was 95% certain it was from you!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 8, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Had to be someone I knew and I was 95% certain it was from you!



Likewise with the fishes.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Likewise with the fishes.


I recognised it because of remembering about the applique.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2014)

I sneaked my friend Emma onto the list this time, and she had this lovely card the other day.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have my card sitting on my desk waiting to post and I'm feeling woefully inadequate about it and don't want to post it.  However, I have no idea what to do instead.  So I think I will probably end up posting it and hope it gets lost in order to save my embarrassment.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I have my card sitting on my desk waiting to post and I'm feeling woefully inadequate about it and don't want to post it.  However, I have no idea what to do instead.  So I think I will probably end up posting it and hope it gets lost in order to save my embarrassment.


Don't be daft!  

I promise you, it's just really nice to receive something which isn't a bill in the post!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I have my card sitting on my desk waiting to post and I'm feeling woefully inadequate about it and don't want to post it.  However, I have no idea what to do instead.  So I think I will probably end up posting it and hope it gets lost in order to save my embarrassment.


This isn't a competition.  If it was, you could count me out  as I wouldn't stand much of a chance.

Your card will slightly improve somebody's day when it arrives, just post it.  The next one will be easier.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2014)

I sent mine two weeks ago


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I have my card sitting on my desk waiting to post and I'm feeling woefully inadequate about it and don't want to post it.  However, I have no idea what to do instead.  So I think I will probably end up posting it and hope it gets lost in order to save my embarrassment.



I think the I was shit at art at school amongst us should be a bit kinder to ourselves


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2014)

killer b said:


> Yeah, ok. Anyone else?


if it's not too late, yes please


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2014)

I reckon when people change their mind about participating, they assuage their guilt by simply pretending the exchange isn't happening. Your recipient, I note from my files, doesn't seem to have posted on the thread at all, so I suspect they've dropped out.


Shame that means your postcard is lost in the ether (or maybe on someone's fridge unaknowledged), but that seems to be the way it goes.


----------



## idumea (Jul 9, 2014)

I've sent mine and received mine, photos when I get back from work  Thanks mystery person!


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> if it's not too late, yes please


 *sigh*

pm me, sausage. x


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2014)

OK.  Mine now has a stamp on it but I have missed today's post.  It will go in a post box on the way home though, sans envelope.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got one despite not being part of the exchange :thumbs :


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2014)

post it up then you jammy git!


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

I put mine in my bag to post today and its front fell off 

Tactical application of glue and envelope tonight I think....


----------



## foamy (Jul 9, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> I think the I was shit at art at school amongst us should be a bit kinder to ourselves


I'm with you except in the  "I was shit at Art School" brigade 
I have just made mine and it's the most handcraft I've put in so far so I hope it is liked  Will post tomorrow.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got home. Still no postcard awaiting me


----------



## 8115 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have spares if anyone needs one btw.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## blossie33 (Jul 9, 2014)

killer b said:


> I sneaked my friend Emma onto the list this time, and she had this lovely card the other day.
> 
> 
> That one was mine, glad it arrived ok.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn't seem to reply with quote and image properly on my phone 
Glad it arrived ok killerb

I haven't received one yet.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2014)

it's lovely blossie. thanks so much.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2014)

I arrived home this evening to this loveliness from paradise, with an Edinburgh postmark.  

Thank you whomever you are, it made me smile.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2014)

oh, I love that.


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine is now stuck to the envelope 

I hope no one is getting excited about this one....


----------



## 8115 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lot of glue this time. This is a good thing in my view.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2014)

I made mine and stuck it in the post. I have a spare too.

Nothing has arrived for me yet though


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing has arrived here yet, but the posting deadline was only a couple of days ago.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 57221
> 
> I arrived home this evening to this loveliness from paradise, with an Edinburgh postmark.
> 
> Thank you whomever you are, it made me smile.



That one was from me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> That one was from me



Thank you very much!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am away for the next three days so apologies if something arrives for me and I don't say thanks!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 10, 2014)

killer b said:


> I reckon when people change their mind about participating, they assuage their guilt by simply pretending the exchange isn't happening. Your recipient, I note from my files, doesn't seem to have posted on the thread at all, so I suspect they've dropped out.
> 
> 
> Shame that means your postcard is lost in the ether (or maybe on someone's fridge unaknowledged), but that seems to be the way it goes.


I won't send the replacement then 

I got one last night, but not sure if it's part of this or not


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2014)

I got one a few minutes ago and will post it up once I've sorted out my camera.  

For now, thank you.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 10, 2014)

Mine is in the post, first class, with apologies for lateness. But to a London postcode so shouldn't take long. Not received anything yet (unless the builders liked it so much they nicked it).


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2014)

This is what arrived.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2014)

Hooray!






Thank you! Greetings from my new balcony! And it looks like you wasted used up just as much printer ink as I did on mine


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2014)

who did this? I love it. it reminds me of an album cover, I'll just see if I can dig it out...


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2014)

hmm, not so much.


----------



## albionism (Jul 11, 2014)

I received this delightful card in the post today 
Much thanks to whoever the sender is. And yes, i'm
a fellow fool, but more in a ditch than on a hill


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 11, 2014)

Good selfie


----------



## albionism (Jul 11, 2014)

p.s. would love to know who sent it.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2014)

That would be me.


----------



## albionism (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Greebo


----------



## idumea (Jul 11, 2014)

killer b said:


> who did this? I love it. it reminds me of an album cover, I'll just see if I can dig it out...



that one's mine...i'm glad you liked it! it's a collage of a photo from an video art exhibition showing dali's un chien andalou, with panels cut out of a cheapo comic book....clobbered together very quickly as i've just moved house and all my stuff is in boxes, hence the rough edges.....

photo of the one I received as soon as I'm not forgetful


----------



## treefrog (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine wasn't arty  But I did a little writings.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 11, 2014)

I did Greebo's one.  :blush:


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I did Greebo's one.  :blush:


Those birds could only have been drawn by somebody who's really looked at them in flight, there was good use of colour, graceful lines, and the shading was spot on.

If this card was your idea of "woefully inadequate" (maybe it was, compared to the picture in your head), I'd love to see your idea of "good enough" when you get there.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one was mine x


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I've got one despite not being part of the exchange :thumbs :


Let's see it, then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> This one was mine x


Thanks buddy


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2014)

Nothing yet for me


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 11, 2014)

I sent mine first class on Monday so I don't think it impressed


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm sure it was fab though Plumdaff


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2014)

I've had a busy,  pig of a day.  So it really cheered me up when I came home to not one,  but two lovely postcards.  How did I manage that? Thank you to my mystery senders.  I love love love them.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> I came home to not one,  but two lovely postcards.  How did I manage that?


I'm not actually sure.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2014)

killer b said:


> I'm not actually sure.


Not complaining lol.  Certainly put a big smile on my ugly mug


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not complaining lol.  Certainly put a big smile on my ugly mug


Heh, the camel one is from me


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Heh, the camel one is from me


Thank you.  I love it.  She's a pretty gal.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2014)

I got two last year! killer b is brilliant at this


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 11, 2014)

mine will take a while to get there....I didn't finish early as I'd hoped, sorry.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2014)

mine's just gone in the postbox and will hopefully whizz its way to its destination...
apologies to the recipient; ran out of glue and sticky tape, so it's all a bit staples and sewing. and I forgot to take a photo before enveloping it


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 11, 2014)

This cheering delight awaited me this evening. Stripes of bright colour are a bit of a thing for me, serendipitously this card suits me very well. Plus cake of course. 

Thanks card maker! [emoji3]


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2014)

That's my one - really pleased you like it and that it arrived


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 12, 2014)

It's lovely equationgirl. Thank you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 12, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I did Greebo's one.  :blush:



My first words when Greebo showed it to me: "Whoa, that's really good!".
For someone who described their effort as "inadequate", you're rather good with the pencils.  You appear to have grasped shade, movement and tone much better than some people who call themselves professional artists (look in the windows of "galleries" in any large seaside town that's a bit up itself to see examples of £100+ "art" that doesn't come close to being as well-executed as your postcard!).


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2014)

That's really lovely of both you and Greebo . :blush: 

I think you are the one who got my felt tip cow effort a while ago so you are building a collection of my work there!!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2014)

I got a lovely bloomin' postcard today! Thank you  

My phone is charging so it may be tomorrow that I post pic


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> It's lovely equationgirl. Thank you.


You're welcome, I'm so glad you like it


----------



## 8115 (Jul 12, 2014)

Not received one yet, bit concerned I am not going to get one cos of people getting doubles but it doesn't matter, I had fun making. Mine not been received but it got sent abroad. Also a bit worried it won't have got past customs cos of it's construction.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 13, 2014)

8115 said:


> Not received one yet, bit concerned I am not going to get one cos of people getting doubles but it doesn't matter, I had fun making. Mine not been received but it got sent abroad. Also a bit worried it won't have got past customs cos of it's construction.



might be for me then... and I'm travelling and won't be back until Wednesday (aaaaah now the internet knows and will rob me blind  ) but I'm sure it will get there! I hope it is for me, sounds cool


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like most of your glitter came off in the post xsunnysuex 

I've come home from camping to a gorgeous postcard, which helped with the blues. Will add a photo in a minute!

eta:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 13, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Looks like most of your glitter came off in the post xsunnysuex
> 
> I've come home from camping to a gorgeous postcard, which helped with the blues. Will add a photo in a minute!
> 
> eta:View attachment 57505


No matter.  I loved it.  Thank you.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 13, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Looks like most of your glitter came off in the post xsunnysuex
> 
> I've come home from camping to a gorgeous postcard, which helped with the blues. Will add a photo in a minute!
> 
> eta:View attachment 57505



Ooooh, that's from me!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 13, 2014)

I just tried to take a pic of mine but the flash makes it go a bit disco! I'll take in daylight in the morning and then post the disco version too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2014)

This is the one I got...







 Cheers lovely


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 13, 2014)

Are we supposed to be posting up our photo's of the ones that were lost?  Mine was sent about 2 weeks ago now.


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2014)

I think two weeks is long enough, and I'd love to see what you've done.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 13, 2014)

killer b said:


> I think two weeks is long enough, and I'd love to see what you've done.






Bit school kiddish innit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2014)

I didn't take a photo of my one, it was a rather shit looking fish tank with a turtle and jellyfish in it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Bit school kiddish innit.



I'd have enjoyed getting that.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 13, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I'd have enjoyed getting that.


Aww thank you


----------



## spirals (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd have loved that xsunnysuex  I have a black cat and an apple tree in my garden, I often see that scene irl


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2014)

as would i


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 13, 2014)

spirals said:


> I'd have loved that xsunnysuex  I have a black cat and an apple tree in my garden, I often see that scene irl


Thanks.  I wasn't going to send it.  It didn't come out anything like I hoped it would.  Wonder where it ended up.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't got one yet. I've only ever had one out of the four exchanges I've taken part in. Not moaning, cos I like seeing the others but my fridge would like a new ornament.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2014)

Red Cat said:


> Ooooh, that's from me!


I shall treasure it all the more!


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I haven't got one yet. I've only ever had one out of the four exchanges I've taken part in. Not moaning, cos I like seeing the others but my fridge would like a new ornament.


I will make sure you get one. Although, I've literally only done mine this afternoon, so being this late obviously doesn't mean it won't be coming at all.


----------



## foamy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmmm the one of sent doesn't seem to have arrived. It was long and thin and had a green background.?


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 13, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I shall treasure it all the more!



Double like


----------



## Greebo (Jul 13, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> <snip> Bit school kiddish innit.


So what?  It's cheerful and you can still see what's in it.  There's also more awareness of a balanced picture than a lot of children would get.


Biddlybee said:


> I didn't take a photo of my one, it was a rather shit looking fish tank with a turtle and jellyfish in it


Enough of doing yourselves down, I mean it.  You too, Me76.

<soapbox> Go into any reception class and every child can draw or paint.  The same children are happy to try singing.  Fast forward ten years and most of those (now) teenagers will have become convinced that "I can't" or "I'm bad at this".  Even the ones who may not have improved as much as the so-called star pupils have lost none of the ability which they started with.  What's changed is that most people absorb the idea that if you can't do it "properly" and "well" you might as well forget it.  

I'm against capital punishment, but some art teachers and music teachers should be taken outside and shot for killing the enjoyment which used to be got from those things.  The attitude of "do it properly or forget it" contradicts what you'd see if you've ever watched art or craft programmes aimed at children, even older children.  

Anyone might become technically brilliant with enough time, enough practice, and the right teacher.  But technical perfection is no substitute for creativity, nor can it replace what you personally get from trying to make that idea or feeling tangible outside of your head.  </soapbox>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2014)

tbf you didn't see it  it would've made someone smile at least and that's what counts


----------



## Greebo (Jul 14, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> tbf you didn't see it  it would've made someone smile at least and that's what counts


You haven't seen some of mine which worked well when turned into part of a mixed media effort later, but didn't quite work as they were.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 14, 2014)

I wonder if mine made it?


----------



## idumea (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry for the delay (no internet) - here's the postcard I received  Thank you mystery person! It's brightening up my new home


----------



## spirals (Jul 14, 2014)

I posted mine over a week ago, I guess it's been eaten by the post office


----------



## hiccup (Jul 14, 2014)

Received a missive from _the other side of the world_ at the weekend  Thanks treefrog 







Mine went in the post this morning...


----------



## Manter (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine went in the post this morning but it has a long swim.  

Not received one yet


----------



## hiccup (Jul 14, 2014)

Some of the aftermath of my creative process:


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 14, 2014)

idumea said:


> Sorry for the delay (no internet) - here's the postcard I received  Thank you mystery person! It's brightening up my new home
> 
> View attachment 57532


That's mine! I'm glad you like it [emoji3]


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry it's taken me so long to post a pic of my lovely card   Thanks!


----------



## spirals (Jul 15, 2014)

This arrived for me today, I love it


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2014)

just to let you know, the two people who're receiving theirs by proxy through me should be getting theirs in the next few days. Promise.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

sad that nobody's gotten one since Tuesday  


It seems like in other postcard exchanges, the pace was more steady, with postcards slowly trickling in over the course of a few weeks. Maybe it's just me? I wonder what the difference was, if there is one. I might be misremembering.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice postcards this round though!


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2014)

well I sent three in the last week, so they better get there soon.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 19, 2014)

Still no postcard for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2014)

I got two today...

 

Thank you


----------



## foamy (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine doesn't see to have arrived 

I still can't post a picture of the one u received but it was of the founder member of the Brixton Mutants society


----------



## clicker (Jul 19, 2014)

foamy said:


> Mine doesn't see to have arrived



nor mine


----------



## 8115 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got a very lovely one yesterday. I will post a photo tomorrow, thank you hungry person


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 19, 2014)

Clearly the posties are stealing our works of art for themselves...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

foamy said:


> <snip>I still can't post a picture of the one u received but it was of the founder member of the Brixton Mutants society


I might be able to tell you who did that.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 19, 2014)

Still nothing has made it all the way out here. /hopeful


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

treefrog said:


> Still nothing has made it all the way out here. /hopeful


Well the one from UK to Oz took a full week, so you've probably got a few more days; some were posted after the deadline.


----------



## spirals (Jul 19, 2014)

Biddlybee I made the skull one, so glad it arrived I thought that the metallic embroidery thread might have caused problems for the sorting machines.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2014)

You are very creative


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2014)

martha made the other one.


----------



## foamy (Jul 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I might be able to tell you who did that.


I could tell from the printing process description


----------



## Me76 (Jul 20, 2014)

Still not got one


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2014)

i had a lovely hand drawn pink peacock, will photo soon, thanks sender xx


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2014)

foamy said:


> Mine doesn't see to have arrived
> 
> I still can't post a picture of the one u received but it was of the founder member of the Brixton Mutants society



It was supposed to originally be a side-profile of the editor, done as an _intaglio_ print. Problem was that when I was scratching the image into the plastic, my hand slipped a couple of times, and rather than make the editor look like he had a massive chin and nose, I thought "I know, I'll turn it into a standard Brixton mutant!".


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 21, 2014)

Had almost given up hope, but this arrived today:


----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2014)

wow, what? that's amazing.


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Still not got one


Neither have I. And mine hasn't arrived either


----------



## albionism (Jul 22, 2014)

Did anyone receive one from Australia?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2014)

I got mine. . Day off work yesterday and she was waiting for me on my desk this morning. All the way from America . Thank you.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got this lovely piccy at the weekend, sorry for the bad photo!  I really like it


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2014)

I came home from holiday to find one. I was very confused at first! I will post a pic later. I am going to send mine today as well  Sorry it's so late.


----------



## albionism (Jul 23, 2014)

8115 said:


> Got this lovely piccy at the weekend, sorry for the bad photo!  I really like it


 That's my one! My dog Chili surrounded by all the potentially lethal items i had to 
confiscate from him on a walk one Sunday morning.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2014)

Still waiting for one to turn up.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't received one either but that's ok.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am also cardless - I did sign up after the deadline though. Leeds definitely has as small collection of my mail somewhere 

(I did wonder whether it was karma for totally failing to send one last yea, but realise that's already been covered by not getting one last year..)


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2014)

no, yours will definitely arrive one day soon tufts.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2014)

blue, not pink  thanks again


----------



## Manter (Jul 23, 2014)

When do we decide the one we sent is lost and post a photo? I sent mine after the deadline and it had a long way to swim, but even so.....


----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2014)

High standard of urban art this time round


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2014)

It might be my one! Don't post a photo yet!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 23, 2014)

Manter said:


> When do we decide the one we sent is lost and post a photo? I sent mine after the deadline and it had a long way to swim, but even so.....



never! 

I would give it a bit more time. Mail can be verrrrry slow.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 29, 2014)

What a gorgeous postcard!  thank you so much!


----------



## Manter (Jul 29, 2014)

That's the one I was worrying about being lost  glad you like it


----------



## foamy (Jul 29, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> i had a lovely hand drawn pink peacock, will photo soon, thanks sender xx


That's mine! It was a hastily done Art Deco peacock whilst the toddler slept  I'm glad you liked it x


----------



## treefrog (Jul 29, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's the one I was worrying about being lost  glad you like it


Awwww, thank you! It's just magic, and made it here in one piece only to be nibbled in seconds by a certain bird


----------



## 8115 (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's mine, not sure if it got there or not


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 29, 2014)

I still haven't got one...anyone else?


----------



## Manter (Jul 29, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I still haven't got one...anyone else?


I haven't got one either :-(


----------



## killer b (Jul 29, 2014)

miss c, I fear yours might only just have been sent. I had to give her a gentle nudge the other day...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 29, 2014)

killer b said:


> miss c, I fear yours might only just have been sent. I had to give her a gentle nudge the other day...



oh, that's ok!  no worries. thanks for keeping track


----------



## killer b (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not really keeping track, I was just out for a drink for the person who's done yours and it came up in conversation...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 29, 2014)

killer b said:


> I'm not really keeping track, I was just out for a drink for the person who's done yours and it came up in conversation...



well, thanks for all you _do_ do with arranging this...it's much appreciated


----------



## Greebo (Jul 29, 2014)

treefrog said:


> Awwww, thank you! It's just magic, and made it here in one piece only to be nibbled in seconds by a certain bird


Now there was I thinking that Manter had remembered quite how destructively inquisitive Pockle is, and had added a few beak marks with scissors and  some sort of punch.  If the card had to get damaged, what better than a parrot to do it?


----------



## clicker (Jul 29, 2014)

mine hasn't arrived  sent it weeks ago, feel guilty because i got an absolute beauty.

And it was only being posted about 5 miles away


----------



## treefrog (Jul 30, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Now there was I thinking that Manter had remembered quite how destructively inquisitive Pockle is, and had added a few beak marks with scissors and  some sort of punch.  If the card had to get damaged, what better than a parrot to do it?


It was hilarious, as soon as I showed it to her to get an appropriate photo for the thread she went for it! I think that means she likes it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2014)

This landed through my letterbox yesterday - excellent work! Much thanks, killer b 
Not only is it a feast for the eyes, it also doubles as a motivational thingy - ended up having a bizarre housecleaning fest after I got it


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## treefrog (Jul 31, 2014)

That's SO COOL.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I never got one


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2014)

I didn't either but I really don't mind.
I enjoyed participating anyway.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I had a shitty week, that's all.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> I had a shitty week, that's all.



Sorry about that :-(


----------



## 8115 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have two spares that I'm happy to send.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2014)

I've got a spare too, if killer b's okay about forwarding it.


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2014)

yeah, sorry- anyone whos cardless and still wants one should pm me (just reply to the pm you sent me your address in) and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks very much for organising as always killer b


----------



## 8115 (Aug 3, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Thanks very much for organising as always killer b


This.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2014)

Some spares are in the post and should arrive by the end of next week, unless the postie decides that the fridge at home looks boring.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2014)

Darlings! Today I received two wonderful cards in the post:
 

One 'Dotty about you' with different versions of the name 'Dotty' and the other was some intricate lace-like design, both absolutely mad my week never mind my day and I love them both 

Thank you to whoever made each card, you're very creative.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 11, 2014)

8115 said:


> Here's mine, not sure if it got there or not



Thank you! I got it, it's stuck on my fridge now


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 18, 2014)

killer b said:


> miss c, I fear yours might only just have been sent. I had to give her a gentle nudge the other day...



still hasn't arrived


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2014)

Also not got one. 

<<sobs>>


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2014)

right. On it.


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2014)

quick! couple of hours left to respond to this project if anyone else is interested.
http://franklinstreetworksdocuments...s-must-rsvp-by-wed-august-20-657-a-m-ny-time/


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2014)

That sounds interesting - I might give it a go, thanks!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 13, 2014)

still never got one


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 9, 2014)

Yippee Hooray!

Postcard has arrived!

love it   thank you!


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2014)

That's lovely!

I still never got one  

Tbf the cat and baby would probably ruin it, but  all the same


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's lovely!
> 
> I still never got one
> 
> Tbf the cat and baby would probably ruin it, but  all the same



sad


----------



## clicker (Oct 9, 2014)

well the one i sent hasn't been posted  - so if anyone in London didn't get one, it could have been from me 

eta or maybe it was so crap it was mistaken as a pizza leaflet and used to light the fire.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 10, 2014)

clicker said:


> well the one i sent hasn't been posted  - so if anyone in London didn't get one, it could have been from me
> 
> eta or maybe it was so crap it was mistaken as a pizza leaflet and used to light the fire.


 
I'm in London and I didn't get one.

I'm sure it wasn't crap!  I do check through junk mail so pretty sure I wouldn't have thrown it away if it was me you sent it to.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm still sticking to my theory of sticky-fingered posties, as some of my worse efforts got through when the better ones didn't.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sometimes in London Posties are not always very careful at checking flat/house numbers or two envelopes get a bit stuck together.

I have lived in various places where we've had another near addresses post put through our door.
I'm the sort of person that would go round and put it in the correct letterbox but many people wouldn't bother.


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2014)

we


blossie33 said:


> Sometimes in London Posties are not always very careful at checking flat/house numbers or two envelopes get a bit stuck together.
> 
> I have lived in various places where we've had another near addresses post put through our door.
> I'm the sort of person that would go round and put it in the correct letterbox but many people wouldn't bother.


've had something delivered today for a postcode 20 minutes away!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> we
> 
> 've had something delivered today for a postcode 20 minutes away!


 
Gosh that's a bit much!
I wouldn't be going round there but I would put it back in a postbox.


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> Gosh that's a bit much!
> I wouldn't be going round there but I would *put it back in a postbox*.


Yeah, have done. 
Weird though, we keep getting mail for that house, but I thought sorting was automated


----------



## Greebo (Oct 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> <snip> I thought sorting was automated


Only so far - the last leg (from the local sorting office) is still done manually.


----------

